# I think I am too young for this



## _thekitten (Mar 12, 2014)

I have been battling constipation since I was 9 or 10 years old. I am 22 years old and I am really sick of my condition. I started having rectal bleeding at that age then it went away but it came back. I was told I had a fissure and all I needed to do is do the sitz baths, eat a lot of fiber and drink lots of water. I still do have the same even though I changed my eating habits. I also found out that I am lactose intolerant which now I can't drink milk or yogurt. I am sure that I still have that fissures because I still bleed and it just makes me more and more worried. I did went with a gastroenterology and told me that I had IBS. I googled it and all the symptoms were all I had. I always get so sad knowing that I can live with this all my life. I am sure there are people with the same condition that live and control this.


----------

